# ears infected!!



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

so we got k.o.'s ears done last tuesday and 2day they started 2 smell so we jus unwrapped them and they r infected!! im takin him 2 the vet 2morrow a.m. is there anything we can do 4 the rest of the day?? the smell and look sooooo horrible!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

This happens when they crop then wrap the ears sometimes. Just air them out and you can clean them with water and a q-tip. JUST use water anything else may burn since they are already infected. If they are too painful, just let them air out till you can go to the vet. Your pup will need ear meds and maybe an antibiotic.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I am not an expert, but I would guess it would be ok to put neosporin on them. You could probably clean them with some warm water with antibacterial soap mixed in, and dip a cloth in and wipe it on gently, try to get as much of the puss and gunk off as possible, and then put on some neosporin. I'm sure there is someone here who can offer better advice, but thats how I generally treat something looking infected, or in danger of becomming infected.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ears are different Neosporin will not do any good against yeast. Plain water if fine, then go to the vet and get the correct stuff to treat the ears. You will get otomax or something similar.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

the antibacterial soap would burn just use plain water like ^^^he said.....that must suck, they didnt wrap my dogs ears but her stitches did fall out the first day and it looked horrible when theyre all open and bloody....i felt like a butcher


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Don't stress about the ear infection. You shouldn't have removed the wrapping IMO. The goal with wrapped ears is not to get them wet which will cause an ear infection. Also, if the dog is sensitive to cotton will cause the infection. They should have sent you home with oral antibiotics. I would continue training the ears then worry about infection... unless your vet says otherwise. You just spent a boat load of money to get this procedure done why postpone the results?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have to respectfully disagree, and ear infection if not cleared up right away will fester if you tape the ears back up. I have had over 15 dogs with cropped over the years and I have seen it all. Once the ears are infected, take care of that first then start the taping again. 5 days to air the ears out and control the infection will not prevent the ears from standing.

I have learned the hard way to make sure I take care of the infection first, last time I tried to wait the poor dogs ears were REALLY bad. now I reread your post and I am wondering if you mean the dog has an ear infection like in the canal with yeast or you mean the cropped outer edge is infected? Those are two different things.
Treatment is still the same, clean with water then go to the vet tomorrow.
If it is the outer edge where the ears were cropped the neosporin is a great idea, sorry I got hung up on an actual ear infection which happens from time to time on a crop from them being tapped.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

The way I've handled it with my highly allergic dog was when her "air out" days were here I kicked the infections butt with rinses and creams from the vet to keep it under control. I should have been more clear lol sorry!


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

ive heard of pups dying because of a infected crop, i mean i dont know how often it happens but it is possible. just make sure you take him to the vet! best of luck


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

los44 said:


> ive heard of pups dying because of a infected crop, i mean i dont know how often it happens but it is possible. just make sure you take him to the vet! best of luck


I assumed they were talking about a yeast infection. Not the actual surgical site. I whole heartedly agree to get your baby into the vet to see what can be done.


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

Well Im assuming it started off just where the crop was but because of all the drainage it ended up being both... the vet put him on antibiotics and told us to let them air out for a few days.... they r still standing perfectly and we had to had to take them down yesterday... the smell was just disgusting!!! im talking we were gagging when we got home 2 the smell.... so there was no choice of leaving the tape on! the tape was actually keeping in all the moisture... just from last nite to this a.m. his ears looked 50 times better!!! so hopefully all goes well and once the infection starts goin away we can get the tape bk on!!!! thanks everyone!!! posting pics soon!!!!

~Ash


----------

